

Use more of your brain while programming by using less mouse - AlexHung
http://lostincolonisation.wordpress.com/2010/08/15/more-brain-less-mouse/

======
gte910h
I remember in User Interface design (2002, Georgia Tech) the timing diagrams
of menus vs hotkeys in many studies. Hotkeys took much less time in the
perception of the users, but actually took more real time in measurements.
Apparently time "stops" while the user attempts to recall the correct keys to
press, however they notice the time that is required to move the mouse and
operate the menus.

That doesn't mean all hotkeys are bad, but it always makes me wonder how much
is perception and how much is real speedup in these types of articles

(I use gVim as an editor, even in XCode, don't portray me as a menu jocky in
replies).

~~~
AlexHung
As I mentioned in the footnotes, the improvement one gets depend on his/her
level in the Dreyfus Model. When I started off using keyboard shortcuts more,
I definitely encountered the initial slow down in recalling which keys. But
once I internalized a number of most frequently used shortcuts, the time saved
are actual as I described in the post.

~~~
gte910h
I'm sure for frequently used tasks keybinds win, and for very infrequent
tasks, menus win. I'm just not sure how to time moderate tasks to learn which
is truly faster without actually timing them (nor how to actually time them in
a professional, non-labratory setting).

